# Fuente dual -15v-0v-(15v) con lm317 y lm337 "caida de tencion nunca vista"



## CNTurko (Oct 11, 2011)

hola aficionados como soy nuevo aqui quiero saludar a todos y comentar un problema que tengo con una fuente que es el siguiente


monte una fuente dual en protoboar y en baquela o boar lo que nunca me fije era probar si al conectar asi sea un led caminara bien pero resulta que al conectarle un led y una resistecia de 220 ohms la tencion en el campo que lo conecto baja presipitadamente es decir si tenia 15volts baja a 2 volts y si eran -15 volts sube a -2 volts lo raro que en lo poko de experiencia que tengo es que cuando lo conecto en el de 15 volts disminulle a 2 volts pero " la parte negativa disminulle rasonablemente es decir de -15volts a -25volts o -30 volts mas o menos otra cosa que ehh notado es que entre menor sea la resistencia del circuito que conecto a la fuente  es mayor el cambio de tencion y entre mayor resistencia menor el cambio de tencion...

que tengo que hacer para uqe mi fuente trabaje normal y de el 1.5 A QUE DESEO Q DE ? GRACIAS POR SU COLABORACION


el circuito que tengo o implremente tal cual lo tengo es este 
link

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4183/fuentedual.jpg


<script src='http://img163.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=fuentedual.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript>http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/fuentedual.jpg/</noscript>


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2011)

Ummmmmmm , deberías usar un transformador con tap central , o en el PEOR de los casos utilizar un doblador.

Ese sistema con el punto medio "flotamte" y conectado a tierra no funciona bien .

Saludos !


----------



## CNTurko (Oct 12, 2011)

men muchas gracias por tu colaboracion tenias mucha razon con lo del polo a tierra pero aki no pude conseguir con el GND ahora use este circuito y me funciona a las mil maravillas aki dejo el link 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 12, 2011)

¿Probaste el tema de la corriente?,pregunta al foro si la parte de abajo que te da el negativo soportara la corriente del lm337 que es de 1 amperes,yo estoy probando un circuito que primero hago la fuente y luego le hago un circuito que la pasa de comun a simetrica


----------



## CNTurko (Oct 13, 2011)

pues con ese regulador  y dos puentes pude utilizar al maximo el lm3x7 ahora lo stoy ensallando con un 2n3055 y complemento


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 15, 2011)

CNTurko dijo:


> pues con ese regulador  y dos puentes pude utilizar al maximo el lm3x7 ahora lo stoy ensallando con un 2n3055 y complemento


y los capacitores cuan grande deben ser,debido a la corriente que pasa a traves de ellos????


----------



## CNTurko (Oct 17, 2011)

en este momento la parte negativa la estoy ensallando con un codensador electrolitico a 50v y el transistor del lm 337 pero veo dos defectos 1° el transistor en 1 amperio se calienta mas q el de el lm317
2° esa misma pregunta me ago yo no se asta a donde me aguanten los condensadores pero lo ehh ensallo asta 4 amperios y no se me an calentado ni un pokito pero claro esta eh puesto esa corriente un maximo de 10 seg

bueno estoy en este proceso ensaye los transistores y dan mas de 1 amperio hasta 5 amperios ehh podido sacar de esa fuente pero las pruevas de corriente no las ehh ensallado por mas de 10 seg pues por el recalentamiento de los CI ....

 bueno resulta que ensalle los lm solo y me dan 1 amperio bien y no hay variacion de voltaje pero cuando añado los transistores y intento utilizar al maximo la fuente es decir 4 amperios inicio desde 1.2 volt y le conecto una resistecia de 6.8 ohms a 80w pero cuando esta a 1.2 volt se incrementa a 6 o 7 volts y cuando intento aumentar a 25 sube maximo a 19 pero eso pasa cuando conecto el transistor ...

conclusion mia ... cuando no tiene transistor trabaja perfecto a 1 amperio 
pero cuando conecto el transistor el voltaje varia sin ningun  problema pero al conectarle un circuito el voltaje varia 

este es el circuito tal cual lo tengo

<script src='http://img8.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=fuentefull.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript>http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/8/fuentefull.jpg/</noscript>


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 22, 2011)

segun veo tu diagrama el transformador es un transformador de dos bobinados secundarios,si esto es asi no son necesarios los condensadores de 2.2mF ya que con cada bobinado haces un circuito diferente y haces una fuente simetrica....


----------



## CNTurko (Oct 23, 2011)

ok entiendo pero en realidad tengo dos tranformadores diferentes cada uno a 2.5 amperios quise ponerlos en paralelo asi puedo obtener 5 amperios obio que solo o por el lado positivo o por el lado negativo o 2 amperios por los dos lados al mismo tiempo ....

eh estado asiendo pruebas de potencia con la fuente y ehh notado q el filtrado influye mucho como ves en la fuente tengo solo 4700uF ehh agregado en paralelo otros 3 de los mismos es decir 18800uF y el voltaje no varia tanto su voltaje minimo se mantiene poniendole la resistencia que e le ponga pero cuando intento llegar a los 25 volts y la someto a 6.8 ohms la tencion cae a 19 volts y la corriente no sube asta donde deseo.....se supone q en ese voltaje llegaria por lo menos a 3 amperios y solo llega 2.2 amperios quiesiera consejos gracias


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 23, 2011)

CNTurko dijo:


> ok entiendo pero en realidad tengo dos tranformadores diferentes cada uno a 2.5 amperios quise ponerlos en paralelo asi puedo obtener 5 amperios obio que solo o por el lado positivo o por el lado negativo o 2 amperios por los dos lados al mismo tiempo ....
> 
> eh estado asiendo pruebas de potencia con la fuente y ehh notado q el filtrado influye mucho como ves en la fuente tengo solo 4700uF ehh agregado en paralelo otros 3 de los mismos es decir 18800uF y el voltaje no varia tanto su voltaje minimo se mantiene poniendole la resistencia que e le ponga pero cuando intento llegar a los 25 volts y la someto a 6.8 ohms la tencion cae a 19 volts y la corriente no sube asta donde deseo.....se supone q en ese voltaje llegaria por lo menos a 3 amperios y solo llega 2.2 amperios quiesiera consejos gracias


si pones dos trafos diferentes en paralelo para conseguir 5A  y despues queres hacer una fuente simetrica,IGUALMENTE tendras 2.5A en cada rama de la fuente.
Si los trafos son desiguales en lo referido al VOLTAJE,cuando pones estos mismos en paralelo solo sumas corriente y no tensión, creo que solo tenes la tension del transformador de mayor.
Cuando los colocas en serie,se suman los VOLTAJES y la corriente es la misma,en tu caso seria 2.5A por rama.
Mi inseguridad se basa en que cuando son de diferentes voltajes y están en paralelo,no se que pasa,pero debe tener problemas de alguna clase,pedi ayuda a los moderadores ellos conocen mas respecto a esta clase de efectos producidos por la diferencia de voltaje.....
Mi recomendacion es que hagas cada rama, positiva y negativa, con un trafo; o uni los trafos y de esa manera obtenes 3 puntos de conexion para la fuente simetrica.
Mira esto (las tensiones son ficticias, yo no se que tensiones tienen tus transformadores), y fijate que cuando los pones en serie tenes distintos voltajes con respecto a 0V (cero volt) ya que son trafos diferentes..


Y como te dije antes,cuando los pones en paralelo,SI aumentas la CORRIENTE,pero el voltaje, creo, es solamente el mayor de los VOLTAJES de los trafos; pero si despues queres hacer una fuente simetrica, el voltaje que conseguiste se divide por dos, siempre tomando en cuenta el CERO VOLT, pero si medis el POSITIVO y el NEGATIVO,sin tomar en cuenta el cero volt, te va a dar el voltaje del trafo de mayor tension. Igual pregunta a los moderadores por este caso de la suma de los trafos de distinto voltaje en paralelo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 23, 2011)

Hola The Master cuando conectas en paralelo dos potenciales de diferente magnitud, el de menor valor se transforma en carga sobre el otro, por ejem. que sucede si conectas una bateria de 1.5V en paralelo con otra de 3V?. Seria un desastre!. La bateria de 3V. se descargara sobre la otra hasta igualar cargas. La de menor valor tiende a ser forzada a aumentar su valor de tension.


----------



## CNTurko (Oct 24, 2011)

ok pues lo de los trafos creo q lo estudie bien y gracias por el comentario y la ayuda bueno la informacion de los trafos es la siguiente cada uno es de 2.5 amperios a 18 volts
pero al medirlos cada uno llega a 21.35volst y 21. 28volts y lo de usar un punto comun como tierra no lo habia pensado haci me ahorro un par de capacitores y un puente ......
y pues los trafos que compre son pareja es decir cuando los compre el que me los vendio me dio una especie de datachip donde especificaba como usarse con doble voltaje y con doble corriente gancia y morro de guevonadas ahora por lo que les habia comentado de cambio de voltajes cuando conecto algo de baja resistencia el voltaje varia un poko cambie la configuacion del trancistos quite el 2955 y puse un 2n3055 y emvesde de 25 volt cambie a 19 volt ahora el rango de tencion a mermado un poco maximo 1.5 volts pienso qu econ un par de condensadores puede cambiar en algo pero sin embargo tengo 14100uf como filtro y dos corta picos de 0.1uf

otra pregunta que tengo es ahora q me diste la idea de el trafo con un puente quisiera saber si la corriente se suma pues yo creo que si mas no estoy seguro...?


----------



## CNTurko (Oct 24, 2011)

otra pregunta me gustaria saber como hacer la fuente regulada pero que sea muy estable ehh visto y en muchos diagramas de circuitos ponen condensadores en el puente rectificador desde la CA a la CC que conectan los 4 lados quisiera saber para que son y haber si se puede hacer algo respecto a lo regulada quiero una exelente fuente de poder ... pero con lm 317 y trancistores  gracias espero no sea mucho pedir


----------



## BKAR (Oct 24, 2011)

..claro los condensadores como filtros para absorver el "rizado" paar q salga lo mas rectificada posible..esos que están juntitos después del puente de diodos..
...lee
http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema4/Paginas/Pagina7.htm
y 
http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema4/Paginas/Pagina9.htm

bueno todo eso es para la etapa de entrada al LM317...en sus mejores condiciones...Vin-Vout < 5vol
en si por si solo ya es muy estable ...no olvidar un buen disipador de calor


----------



## CNTurko (Oct 24, 2011)

gracias men por el cursito de filtrado pero segun eso yo estoy muy sobrado de filtro ... eh notado algo raro en mi fuente y es que el trafo es de 21 volt y con filtrado y todo como vout tengo 26 volts al final pero cuando conecto cualquier cosa que consuma mas de 1 amperio el voltaje vaja rapidamente a 19 voltsestoy desesperado jajajajaja creo que puede ser esa configuracion de 2 puentes rectificadores

master intente poner los trafos como me dejaste hay y ban bien solo q el cambio de tencio es mucho mayor q con la configuracion del doble puente la verdad estoy que boto eso por la ventna todos los dias me dan las 5 am intentando de todo.....


la verdad estoy muy confundido haveces pienso que es el trafo


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 25, 2011)

CNTurko dijo:


> ok pues lo de los trafos creo q lo estudie bien y gracias por el comentario y la ayuda bueno la informacion de los trafos es la siguiente cada uno es de 2.5 amperios a 18 volts
> pero al medirlos cada uno llega a 21.35volst y 21. 28volts y lo de usar un punto comun como tierra no lo habia pensado haci me ahorro un par de capacitores y un puente ......
> y pues los trafos que compre son pareja es decir cuando los compre el que me los vendio me dio una especie de datachip donde especificaba como usarse con doble voltaje y con doble corriente gancia y morro de guevonadas ahora por lo que les habia comentado de cambio de voltajes cuando conecto algo de baja resistencia el voltaje varia un poko cambie la configuacion del trancistos quite el 2955 y puse un 2n3055 y emvesde de 25 volt cambie a 19 volt ahora el rango de tencion a mermado un poco maximo 1.5 volts pienso qu econ un par de condensadores puede cambiar en algo pero sin embargo tengo 14100uf como filtro y dos corta picos de 0.1uf
> 
> otra pregunta que tengo es ahora q me diste la idea de el trafo con un puente quisiera saber si la corriente se suma pues yo creo que si mas no estoy seguro...?



si tienen 18V y 2.5A cada uno,quiere decir que SON IGUALES,SIEMPRE tomando la tension alterna del secundario....Con esos dos trafos podes hacer una fuente simetrica sin problemas.aunque pongas ambos trafos en paralelo o en serie,siempre tendras 2.5A por rama,yo te recomiendo unirlos en SERIE asi sacas el GND o 0volt sin problemas,si los pones en paralelo tenes que fabricar el GND de otra manera,para eso tenes que buscar en el foro.Te sigo reccomendando la union en serie de los trafos,y si podes calcula bien los capacitores
lee esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
Gudino tenes razon,yo no estaba seguro que en el caso de los trafos era igual que el de las baterias



CNTurko dijo:


> gracias men por el cursito de filtrado pero segun eso yo estoy muy sobrado de filtro ... eh notado algo raro en mi fuente y es que el trafo es de 21 volt y con filtrado y todo como vout tengo 26 volts al final pero cuando conecto cualquier cosa que consuma mas de 1 amperio el voltaje vaja rapidamente a 19 voltsestoy desesperado jajajajaja creo que puede ser esa configuracion de 2 puentes rectificadores
> 
> master intente poner los trafos como me dejaste hay y ban bien solo q el cambio de tencio es mucho mayor q con la configuracion del doble puente la verdad estoy que boto eso por la ventna todos los dias me dan las 5 am intentando de todo.....
> 
> ...


el otro dia me explicaron que cuando colocas dos puentes de diodos tenes unas caidas de tension que tenes que tener en cuenta,que cuando es solo un puente no las tenes.Por favor si alguno de los colegas me puede ayudar a explicar esto.grancias
Otra cosa es que debes calcular bien los capacitores,ya que solo coloque 2 por mero esquema,a grosso modo debes tenes unos 1000µF a 2200µF por cada ampere de corriente que tenga la fuente,si no los calculas tenes caida de tension cuando le pones una carga
caculo de voltaje de pico a la salida del rectificador: Vpk=Vnominal x √PI(1.4142)
en tu caso seria = 21V x 1.4142=29.69V mas o menos


----------



## CNTurko (Oct 28, 2011)

bueno ya este es el ultimo intento que hago porq la misma fuente de 1 amperio es decir sin el transistor me va exelente sin caida de tencion a 1.3 amperios 
ahora se supone que por muy mal filtro que tenga de 29 voltios por lo menos 20 deberian estar bien baje mi rango de voltaje y sigue lo mismo, aumente mi filtrado y sigue lo mismo cambie la configuracion de los trafos en paralelo y serie en paralelo y creando el GND tengo menos perdida de tencion, en serie va bien pero la perdida de tencion es mucho mas grande  dejare el circuito que mejor me va con una perdida maximo de 1,5 volt  a su maxima tencion... y siendo mucho problema hare una fuente solo positiva no dual aver que puede pasar.....

<script src='http://img155.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=fuentefull.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript>http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/fuentefull.jpg/</noscript>

otra cosa en el filtrada tampien ehh añadido otros dos capacitores electroliticos de 4.7mF osea 9.4mF de mas en el filtro y en la salida del circuito tambien ehh ensallado poner condensadores de 470uF 10uF 1uF electroliticos poliester y seramica ehh pensado en dejarla con una carga pero perderia un amperio para trabajo


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 28, 2011)

Yo creo que a la salida de esa fuente NO TENES 5A por rama, y menos si utilizas a la vez las dos ramas,creo que sobre dimensionaste los condensadores de filtrado....


----------



## CNTurko (Oct 28, 2011)

ok dos amperios al mismo tiempo por una sola rama no tendre
pero si uso solo una rama por decir necesito conectar un portatil de 19 voltios a 4.7 amperios 
que solo consume positivo y tierra creo mas no estoy seguro uqe me los suministra pues a 4 volts me entrega un poko mas de 4.5 amperios obio te entiendo que por los dos lados no puede entregarme 5 amperios nesesitaria un trafo de 10 amperios lo que quiero es q en caso de nesesitar una rama singular me pueda dar 5 amperios caso tal que no lo pueda lograr are una fuente regulada de 0.25 volts no dual desearia tanto que se pueda aser dual...


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 29, 2011)

CNTurko dijo:


> ok dos amperios al mismo tiempo por una sola rama no tendre
> pero si uso solo una rama por decir necesito conectar un portatil de 19 voltios a 4.7 amperios
> que solo consume positivo y tierra creo mas no estoy seguro uqe me los suministra pues a 4 volts me entrega un poko mas de 4.5 amperios obio te entiendo que por los dos lados no puede entregarme 5 amperios nesesitaria un trafo de 10 amperios lo que quiero es q en caso de nesesitar una rama singular me pueda dar 5 amperios caso tal que no lo pueda lograr are una fuente regulada de 0.25 volts no dual desearia tanto que se pueda aser dual...


Tendrias que adaptar esto,porque los CI no tienen mucha capacidad de corriente,necesitamos los que saben mas que nosotros de electronica para adaptar tu fuente.Esto iria despues del retificado y el regulador


----------



## Dvinci99 (Ago 11, 2017)

hola, tengo un problema similar, este circuito me da a la salida de -10v a 15v, midiendo del pin número dos del lm317 a tierra. Al conectar una carga, una resistencia pequeña, el voltaje decae, conecte una resistencia de potencia de 18 ohm, y el voltaje a la salida solo me regulo de -0.14 a 13, y ya no de -10 a 15 como antes, que puedo hacer.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 11, 2017)

Segun los componentes que has usado en tu circuito no esta del todo equitativa las salidas de voltaje en ambas ramas, asi debe trabajar?
Ver el archivo adjunto 158792

por ultimo el pin de ajuste del lm317 lo tienes conectado a la salida del 337 no me parece que este bien, y para poder variar ambas fuentes al tiempo se debe colocar un potenciometro doble independiente, uno para cada regulador.


----------



## Dvinci99 (Ago 12, 2017)

Solo debo de usar un pot, y con el variar la salida de -10 a un voltaje positivo que debo arreglar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2017)

Nunca había visto un circuito tan raro , la resistencia de 500 está mal , debería ser de 120 Ohms .

 Y de dónde surge esa resistencia de 100 k ? Creo que el máximo es 5 k


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 12, 2017)

Hola.

Prueba esto.












Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dvinci99 (Ago 12, 2017)

gracias por las respuestas,  voy a probar el circuito, solo una pregunta, porque tanto voltaje a la entrada?


----------



## Dvinci99 (Ago 12, 2017)

Realize el circuito con el lm337 solo que lo alimente con un transformador de 12-12, y obtuve el mismo error al colocar le carga que hago?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 12, 2017)

Hola.

Con 12V-0-12_AC, sólo puedes obtener +12cc y -12cc aproximadamente.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dvinci99 (Ago 12, 2017)

Con ese circuito, cual es el rango de voltaje a variar?

Será de -12 a 12? Y cual crees que sea la razón por la cual al colocar carga, el voltaje decae?


----------

